# Im shot on time and need replies please!



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I have tried some hand calling and been nothing but frustrated! Its pretty difficult. I am going to be going on my first hunt for some coyotes and fox on wednesday. Starting in the morning and going till evening. I will bring a handcall along for back up, but im looking for a good e-caller for the money. I dont want to drop huge bucks on this caller either. I was hoping it to be 20-60 bucks? I have heard somewhat good things about the johnnny stewart attractor PC-2 but other than that i know nothing. Also, hopefully they have it at a local gander mountain/fleetfarm/ and maybe cabelas if i can drive the 30 mins quick. Please help me thanks.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

if you find an e-caller for 20-60 $, i'll guerentee you you'll be wasting your $. slow down grasshopper and re-group.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

don't give up on the mouth calls. and as posted, that price range is going to be worthless unless you can find someone with used that just doesn't want it anymore.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Ugg not what i wanted to hear lol. If there is a particular hand call you all believe is good and they carry it in either gander,fleetfarm, or cabelas please let me know. The call i have been using is a Johnny stewart PC-3 and you have to bite down and a whole lot of stuff.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I like a close reed. I have the one you mention, don't like it. Any closed reed cottontail would be a good start


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

i have a closed reed sceery but it doesnt sound very good in my opinion. Any specific names that cabelas may have?


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I like it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/ ... type%3DGNP


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm partial to open reed calls because they don't freeze up. I don't know where in the country you're located, but up north with the temps we have, a closed reed call will freeze up on you and i'll be sitting in your pocket more times than not.

I'd say when you go into Cabelas or any other store to pick up a call try and have one of the guys do a demo if they can for you.

I watched that first video that you did on one of your other posts and to be completely honest with you, that will draw in a coyote. It really doesn't matter what it sounds like just so long as it sounds like it's having its legs ripped off. There is a lot of things that you'll learn just by going out and calling, but you'll learn them a lot faster if you have an experienced person go with you for a while. The learning curve is kind of steep on a few things. Until you have everything running on all cylinders, things will be tough. Just keep at it.

Don't mess with the ecallers until you really think that you want to really get into calling coyotes, it's not for everyone.

A coyote will make a fool out of you each and every time you go out, just to for warn you.

good luck,
Deano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

YOU CAN BUILD THE HOME MADE E CALLER IN THE STICK ABOVE FOR ABOUT $50.00 DEPENDINGH ON WHERE YOU BUY THE CUP AND THE SPEAKER.

Today is Tuesday so it could be ready by Wednesday if you get cracking. If not it can be ready for the next time.
They do work too.

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

try a different model Johnny Stewart. I agree with the open reed not freezing, but I feel they are not as beginner friendly. I have 3 of them but can't remember the models, cottontail, jack and a high pitch cotton


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the Dan Thompson close read rabbit calls. You can find them pretty easlily these days for reasonable cost.


----------



## ASAY (Nov 23, 2010)

First of hello. Kind of new to this forum.

But personally I really like Primos Randy Anderson collection. The "Hot Dog" is a good long range call and comes with a little cd on how to use it, its an open reed. And my other favorite is there "lil dog" it comes with two mouth pieces one higher pitched one lower and it comes with a DVD on how to use it and also the "Hot Dog" (This is also an open reed). I prefer open read calls they are a lot more versatile and can be a little more creative in my opinion. Both take a little practice but the Cd/Dvd are both very helpful.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well DW, how'd it go? any updates?


----------

